# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Your Favorite Love Songs

## DriftingSand

What are some of your favorite love songs?  The kind that pulls on your heartstrings.

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Piece of My Heart, Big Brother and the Holding Company

----------

DriftingSand (08-23-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand

> Piece of My Heart, Big Brother and the Holding Company


Good one!!

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------

East of the Beast (08-23-2014)

----------


## Devil505

(sorry...couldn't help myself)

----------


## East of the Beast

Daisy Jane by America

Can't Live by Nilson

Nights are Forever Without You by England Dan and John Forte Coley

Tupelo Honey by Van Morrison

If You Could Read My Mind by Gordon Lightfoot.

Guess what era I grew up in....lol

----------

DriftingSand (08-23-2014),sachem (08-24-2014)

----------


## Katzndogz



----------

DriftingSand (08-23-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand

> Daisy Jane by America
> 
> Can't Live by Nilson
> 
> Nights are Forever Without You by England Dan and John Forte Coley
> 
> Tupelo Honey by Van Morrison
> 
> If You Could Read My Mind by Gordon Lightfoot.
> ...


I really like "I Can't Live."  That's a good pick:

----------

East of the Beast (08-23-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand

> Daisy Jane by America
> 
> Can't Live by Nilson
> 
> Nights are Forever Without You by England Dan and John Forte Coley
> 
> Tupelo Honey by Van Morrison
> 
> If You Could Read My Mind by Gordon Lightfoot.
> ...

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

sachem (08-24-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## OceanloverOH

QUOTE=East of the Beast;382589]Daisy Jane by America

Can't Live by Nilson

Nights are Forever Without You by England Dan and John Forte Coley

Tupelo Honey by Van Morrison

If You Could Read My Mind by Gordon Lightfoot.

Guess what era I grew up in....lol[/QUOTE]

Oh, I have always loved Tupelo Honey; thank you for reminding me of it!

----------

DriftingSand (08-24-2014)

----------


## East of the Beast

Sweet Melissa by The Allman brothers

----------

DriftingSand (08-24-2014)

----------


## squidward



----------


## sachem



----------

DriftingSand (08-24-2014)

----------


## sachem



----------

DriftingSand (08-24-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (08-24-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (08-24-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (08-24-2014)

----------


## East of the Beast

> 


Cheryl does it better than Rod,Don't ya think?

----------

DriftingSand (08-24-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

Anything by the Platters.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-24-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-24-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-24-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-24-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-24-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand

> Cheryl does it better than Rod,Don't ya think?


Yeah ... I do, actually.  She's a lot prettier too.  :Cool20:

----------


## DriftingSand

> Sweet Melissa by The Allman brothers

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------

Old Ridge Runner (08-25-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------

LongTermGuy (08-24-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## squidward

Broken Hearts Are For Assholes

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014)

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Just to name a few

----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014),Virgil Jones (08-24-2014)

----------


## squidward

Keep It Greasy

----------


## sachem



----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014),Virgil Jones (08-24-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014),LongTermGuy (08-24-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter



----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014)

----------


## East of the Beast

Linda Rhondstadt .."I Can't Make You Love Me". Post this one @DriftingSand

----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand

> Linda Rhondstadt .."I Can't Make You Love Me". Post this one @DriftingSand


Couldn't find one by Linda Rondstadt but found one by Bonnie Raitt  @East of the Beast

----------


## Coolwalker

Favorite love song...the sound of my bed squeaking.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Favorite love song...the sound of my bed squeaking.



Bad springs?

----------


## DriftingSand

> Favorite love song...the sound of my bed squeaking.


You might like it even better if you had someone with you.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-26-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

I've got a whole list, check it out.  http://http://www.classic-country-so...onglyrics.html

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## OriginalCyn



----------

DriftingSand (08-26-2014)

----------


## OriginalCyn

My all-time favorite song by Sting:

----------

DriftingSand (08-26-2014)

----------


## OriginalCyn



----------


## OriginalCyn



----------


## OriginalCyn



----------


## OriginalCyn



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DeadEye



----------

DriftingSand (08-27-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

DriftingSand (08-27-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

DriftingSand (08-27-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

DriftingSand (08-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------

DeadEye (08-27-2014)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter



----------

DeadEye (08-27-2014),DriftingSand (09-01-2014),OriginalCyn (08-27-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

DriftingSand (09-01-2014),OriginalCyn (08-27-2014)

----------

